# Plus size walkers what do you want?!



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

With the advent of the Tau Riptide and the Eldar 9" Wraithknight, what future uber walkers/models would you like to see or think will be released for the other armies?

Personally I'd like to see a beefed up super contemptor for marines, but what do you think we will see for everyone else? Maybe an AT-AT style super sentinel for Imperial Guard, a new bio monstrosity for nids, a dreadknight style contraption for necron lords, what do you think?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Given that my status of being the ONLY army with a Supersized Walker is rapidly dwindling I am keen to see very few small ones !


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

The Tyranids already have the Tervigon/ Tyranofex model which is pretty big, and the CSM have the Forgefiend/Maulerfiend. The Necrons have had the Monolith for ages. And the Space Marines recently got access to the Stormraven. Really the only army that lacks an uber thingy seems to be the Dark Eldars. Then again I'm not sure it would suit them.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

'uge 'n' clanky with lotz of dakka!


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I just want a new book, dont care how big my CrusaderKnightMechBot is. And Id appreciate it if recently updated players didnt complain about getting new stuff. Aww your little heretic Dark Angel plane sucks? Nine years pal, nine years.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

d3m01iti0n said:


> i just want a new book, dont care how big my crusaderknightmechbot is. And id appreciate it if recently updated players didnt complain about getting new stuff. Aww your little heretic dark angel plane sucks? Nine years pal, nine years.


rofl


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm honestly hoping the Wraithknight is the last of these that we see for a while. Don't take me wrong now. I love the model and the Riptide (the GK baby carrier can go away), but not every army should have the exact same stuff. Armies should offer a unique play experience by having different rules, abilities and models. Making Flyers or Mega-models the next galactic arms race just changes how Codex Creep works. Of the armies not yet updated, Orks are the best candidate for a Mega-model. But they don't exactly need it when so many other things could be added.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

screw plus sized walker.

Next codex space marines get ALL the forge world love. 

I see your Riptide, and raise you a Achilles! i think other armors will get more plus sized tanks to counter it, bet ya the Vanquisher is looking pretty good right about now.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Um, I would like to play a tabletop army and be able to put my army in some sort of sensibly sized case to be able to move it from place to place... without needing a truck to move it.

I can understand the sense of making models bigger and more impressive but they're just getting ridiculous. The wraithknight is more action figure then model.

I would hope that such super-sized models as these would disappear back into a black hole, only to be seen in Apoc games where super-heavies deserve very large models...


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

I've said for a while that I'd love to see Knight style models appearing in 40k, but did expect it to be in Apoc rather than regular games. I'm expecting the old Knight Paladins to make an appearance for one Imperium faction or another - they'd be about the right size to compare to those that have been released.

I'd say Nids have got their MC sized options pretty well covered, although I'm sure we can expect a new one of some description when the next codex comes out (probably along with Tervigons and Trygons becoming much less useful...). 

I do agree with Tim/Steve though - storing and carrying these things is a bit of a pain. My Riptide takes up a big chunk of one of my KR cases, and Tervigons need a half case chunk of foam pretty much to themselves... storage space could become (more of ) a problem if they keep releasing more things of similar size.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> Um, I would like to play a tabletop army and be able to put my army in some sort of sensibly sized case to be able to move it from place to place... without needing a truck to move it.


Yup. I've got three Land Raiders and two Stormravens. Basically, I can transport half of my army at a time right now without any more huge models added in to it. I know I don't _have_ to buy a new super-dreadnought that's 10" tall, but if it's tactically viable I'd have a hard time not.

Nope, I don't think any Space Marine army of any chapter needs a new model to stand up to the heights of those the Tau and Eldar have received. Orks and Nids, sure. I get them having monstrosities of the battlefield.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

I know the Soul Grinder is nowhere near as big as the rest of those big guns but they do take up quite alot of space in your avarage GW suitcase. Not to mention that I have heard alot of people wanted 2 or 3 of them. I like the new Wraithknigh a lot simply because I like big things than can whipe the floor with you in a heartbeat:grin: But yeah there is the issue of transport along with the rather absurd pricetag if anyone happened to forget about that^^.

Btw from what I have seen so far and now with the release of the Wraithknight I'm beginning to think they are trying to blend Forgeworld with their standard range of models. They did it before with the Tyranid Trygon and this thing looks rediqulously similar to the Forgeworld Edar Titan. They are certainly getting into the price range of Forgeworld nowadays. I remember when I first found out about Forgeworld I was like;  R U KIDDIN ME?!?! Nowadays I'm not so intimidated with their prices anymore and was even considering to buy the Plague Hulk instead of a regular Soul Grinder. What do you guys think?


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I think these huge models are bullshit. Enough of it. We have flyers and titans now, so will we have nuclear weapons next? 

Lots of this new stuff shouldn't be in a game of 40k played on a 4' by 4' table


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think Imperial Guard needs a walker (I'd actually be okay with Sentinels being replaced, just because of their resemblance to Star Wars being too close for comfort with me). In all honesty, Imperial Guard has a rather up to date army roster, with us having dedicated flyers, a dedicated flak tank, a super heavy (Baneblade), what I'd REALLY like to see for our update is plastic Commissars and Storm Troopers. Getting back to the topic though, I'd love to see more Leman Russ variants!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I want to see a command walker for IG that can be used as a dedicated transport for HQs and it boosts their abilities or adds other support roles


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Squire said:


> Lots of this new stuff shouldn't be in a game of 40k played on a 4' by 4' table


Which is unfortunately the size my my table at home. 2k games can be hard enough to navigate, let alone having stuff this huge going on. Bringing fliers from Apocalypse into 40k is cool enough for this guy.


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Given that my status of being the ONLY army with a Supersized Walker is rapidly dwindling I am keen to see very few small ones !


Just wait till the 6th edition GK 'dex. Rumour has it there's a 12" tall Inquisitor on Wooden Stilts. He's equiped with an Inferno Pistol and costs $215 CAD


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

If Mechanicum ever hits GW, I'd like to see the Knight-class walkers; they should be on par with Riptides, and I love the more clunky 'walker' style mechs of the Imperium. However, I feel the Wraithknight was TOO big.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I would guess GW is gearing up for a new unit type in 7th, with big walkers. You know how fliers began to creep in all sneaky-like before 6th? I'd say it's happening with these guys.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I would guess GW is gearing up for a new unit type in 7th, with big walkers. You know how fliers began to creep in all sneaky-like before 6th? I'd say it's happening with these guys.


A bit early in the cycle for that I recon, more likely to be that GW are angling towards more of an uptake of Apocalypse scale gaming and intergrating it into "normal" games, giving other races plastic kits to match the baneblade and the stompa. I'd expect to see those in their respective codex's when they're released rather than anything particularly new.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I know I don't have to buy a new super-dreadnought that's 10" tall, but if it looks fucking awesome I'd have a hard time not.


Fixed that for you.

While Super-dreads would be unnecessary in the grand scheme of things, I would still love to see them, though the lack of ANY sort of fluff for them in current lore would be a bit of a stretch in terms of feasibility.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

I reackon for an ork uber walker they should be the same as the loted wagon, everyone scratch build!!!

could have alot of fun with that.....


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

AwesomusPrime said:


> Just wait till the 6th edition GK 'dex. Rumour has it there's a 12" tall Inquisitor on Wooden Stilts. He's equiped with an Inferno Pistol and costs $215 CAD


Excellent! an Uber Inquisitor Walker for $AU 5 !

I am totally getting one.



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I would guess GW is gearing up for a new unit type in 7th, with big walkers. You know how fliers began to creep in all sneaky-like before 6th? I'd say it's happening with these guys.


I'm leaning towards this idea myself, similar to how skimmers became flyers.

Any ideas on what will make the "new type" special over a Monstrous Creature? Structure points or similar maybe?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I've seen some concept art for the SM walekr and I'm not too fond of it. A Riptide sized walker (slightly taller) with Space Marine opperated assault cannon turrets at the sides. 

I think this is something they will add for most, if not all, armies. Though I think they should complete their flyer lap first by giving the Nids an actual flyer.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I can see the feasability of the Tau (who have always had battlesuits) and the Eldar (who have had similar units in the Wraithguard/Wraithlord), but I really, REALLY, don't want all the races to have a giant walker. Fliers I'm more than fine with, because everyone is actually expected to have those, but I'm not okay with new walkers for all.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't make the quote system work to well on my cell phone. 

Boc, I don't think Stormravens are very cool looking but I have two because they make sense in the game. Tactically viable is what I meant


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Any ideas on what will make the "new type" special over a Monstrous Creature? Structure points or similar maybe?


Maybe a new rule like the 'big target' from fantasy making them easier to hit.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

King Gary said:


> A bit early in the cycle for that I recon, more likely to be that GW are angling towards more of an uptake of Apocalypse scale gaming and intergrating it into "normal" games, giving other races plastic kits to match the baneblade and the stompa. I'd expect to see those in their respective codex's when they're released rather than anything particularly new.


Well, they'll want to get round to as many codices as possible before the rules, won't they? Remember all the butthurt people (and they still exist!) over having no flying option and little anti-air? We only have one real case to go on, who's to say GW isn't refining their method?


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I dono about a super-walker for Orks... but I would love a Squiggoth...


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

The wknight is the sameish size as a revenant isn't it? Why are titans in codex and not in apoc? I don't like this trend one bit. I haven't seen a tau army yet without a riptide and I'm pretty confident I won't see an eldar without a wraithknight either.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Ravner298 said:


> The wknight is the sameish size as a revenant isn't it? Why are titans in codex and not in apoc? I don't like this trend one bit. I haven't seen a tau army yet without a riptide and I'm pretty confident I won't see an eldar without a wraithknight either.


I will see quite a few with out Wraithknights... all of the people in my area that play Eldar are too poor to drop $115 on a single model.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So far for 6th we've had five codex released: CSM, Daemons, Eldar, Tau and Dark Angels. Only two of them have these new (depending on your opinion) ridiculously sized units. 

I'd say look out for more models of this size in Orks and Tyranids, but not other armies.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Really the main one that _woudn't_ make sense would be Necron to randomly get a giant walker... since I'd hardly count the Monolith as a beastly type (especially not with its new-ish ruleset) as a giant Eldar Walker/Riptide seem to be.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think like most of the things GW does it will come down to money. If the big models sell then we will probably see every army get some kind of big model. I don't think it would fit for every army to have a big model in a regular game. But if Dreadknights, Wraithknights, Riptides and forgefiends sell well then they will keep it. Actually for orks if GW wanted to increase sales of their big models they would release rules for an ork big model but no model. Ork players will buy another armies big model and convert it. Many dreadknights were bought by ork players for conversions. Even I have been looking at converting a riptide/forgefiend convertion together for my army. So GW will probably make big models for every army to boost profits.


----------



## ChaosLordAzaroth (May 28, 2013)

I wish seeing as they are pratically putting titans in the game if GW would be nice enough to give us rules for the Daemon Primarchs  If they did I would so start a 1K sons army led by Magnus :3


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

For the Imperium it's easy.
Knight Titans.

Smaller and weaker then a Warhound Titan, they did exist and have never really been retconned out and the Ad-Mech have tabletop presence (of a sort) in all factions except Sisters of Battle (Even then, pull the Immolator Card and say the Emp's Daughters found an STC for a Knight)

A Warden toting a large, ornate Pulpit with Sisters from that one Non Militant Order that specialises in Choirs singing Heralding Hymns as it hefts itself up from where it was hidden inside the Cathedral Hall.

Here's part of the reason why few Shrine Worlds are combat focal points. Those blast-proof centres of worship double as hangers for Knights.

That or a large, armoured Penitent Engine housing a fully trained Sororita in full conscious control. (Dread Knight done Right)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I think these huge kits are stupid. Instead of bulkier kits that look like they have more armor and better weapon load outs they stretch out a kit, make it huge (in a true LoS based game) and charge you 3 times as much.... these things are stupid and a waste of money. Apoc units are meant for Apoc only making them a tad bit smaller and allowing them in normal sized games is stupid.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The wraithknight is pretty much the old Eldar Knight class titan, which did exist back in the day. Just like Imperial is was smaller then a revenant and less powerful. From what I can remember there where only 4 groups to have all 3 titan sizes represented: Imperial, Eldar, Orks, and Chaos. 

With their new vehicle HPs there is no reason for structure points anymore and inclusion of large models in standard 40k is more possible. 

I for one will have at least 3 of the wraithknights.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Plus size models? I like em thick but not fat


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Archon Dan said:


> Armies should offer a unique play experience by having different rules, abilities and models.


This.



Tim/Steve said:


> I would hope that such super-sized models as these would disappear back into a black hole, only to be seen in Apoc games where super-heavies deserve very large models...


This.

That being said, should Ad Mech get a Dex not having Imperial Knights would be a crime.

(I will be livid if Knights make it into a SM dex)


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Big models make perfect sense IMO, and I rather like them.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

I hate big walkers they just look strange compared to everything else and they are quite hard to destroy if you dont have a list which has them in (or i definitely struggle) 
but it is really funny when DE play against a wraithguard army


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

None, orks I can understand, nids I can understand, but as soon as I see a giant sentinel with a leman Russ for a cod piece I will kick the designer in his tiny balls.


----------

